# A24 e A7



## Brigantia (5 Dez 2008 às 19:36)

No passado fim-de-semana quem circulou pelas auto-estradas do Norte presenciou um cenário fantástico

Deixo aqui algumas fotos, que apesar de não terem muita qualidade, pois algumas foram tiradas em movimento, dá para ver como ficaram as paisagens do Norte.

Fotos tiradas na Segunda (1-12-2008)


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2008 às 23:10)

Belos cenários sim senhor, podia ser mais vezes assim


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (7 Dez 2008 às 01:12)

pois podia xiii o viaduto de vila pouca de aguiar weee xD


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 11:14)

Interessantes fotografias. 
É nestas situações que a auto-estrada perde o seu princípio fundamental; a circulação rápida, e passa a ser uma galeria onde se expõem paisagens de neve.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Dez 2008 às 02:46)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Interessantes fotografias.
> É nestas situações que a auto-estrada perde o seu princípio fundamental; a circulação rápida, e passa a ser uma galeria onde se expõem paisagens de neve.



Bem observado.
Como estava na companhia da srª minha mãe de avançada idade,
a minha incursão à neve , no dia 30 .11.08 ,foi só em auto-estrada.
Nessa manhã o IP 4  estava cortado. 
Resolvi , subir a A24 desde Viseu ,  que na véspera tinha estado igualmente cortada mas entrementes aberto à circulação e almoçar à mesma para lá do Marão.
Pelo caminho,






[/URL][/IMG]

a auto-estrada a esta altitude era uma montra de beleza e nenhuma viatura circulava a mais de 50 Km/h.Asseguro-vos.
Era o deleite.






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois , bem almoçados em V.Real, o regresso ao Porto pela IP4 entretanto já reaberta e 






[/URL][/IMG]

Mas que grande  espanto.
Sem grandes convulsões ,atravessámos o Marão .
A srª minha mãe já nem contava com tal, no que lhe restam dos seus dias.
Há 40 anos , apanhados neste inusitado,
sofreríamos um mau bocado.
Hoje ,a auto-estrada foi  montra do belo , para além de via rápida de acesso...


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2008 às 12:01)

Obrigado por parilhares estas fotos *nimboestrato* 
Muito bonitas
Passo quase todas as semanas na A24 para ir para Bragança e nunca a vi assim


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

Fabulosas imagens


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2008 às 13:06)

São imagens e cenários a repetir.
São locais habituados a uma neve que outrora caía bem todos os Invernos.
Lugares que eu também conheço bem!

Boas fotografias!


----------



## iceworld (8 Dez 2008 às 17:49)

A A24 é uma estrada com paisagens muito bonitas, mas assim vestida ainda mais bonita fica!


----------

